# Lightroom Mobile: Synching DNG files from iPhone to LR Desktop



## Stephen Edgar (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Folks,
I would appreciate any guidance or insight on the following topic. I've been using LR mobile since its launch, primarily to 'upload' collections of photos to 'LR Web'. Over the last few days, I've been experimenting with capturing DNG files on an iPhone 7+ via the LR app, and I now have a batch of DNG files 'inside' the LR mobile app on the phone.
Whilst I can see these pictures on my iPhone, iPad and LR web, I am unable to understand how to synch these pictures back to LR desktop. I note that LR desktop shows that it is 'synching 37 photos' (the exact number of DNG files taken), but these photos are in a seemingly permanent 'synch' state.
I am beginning to wonder if DNG files taken on the iPhone can actually be synched back to the desktop from LR mobile and perhaps they need to be transferred from the phone in some other manner?
Any help or direction on this topic would be much appreciated,
Regards,
Stephen


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, they can and will be synched back, but the process is slow and apparently still somewhat buggy too.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Stephen, welcome to the forum!

Just open up Lightroom mobile on your iPhone and make sure it's finished syncing. Staying stuck on syncing on the desktop can be because the photos haven't finished uploading to the cloud yet.


----------

